# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المكتبة العامة >  >  فيديو : اهداف جدو والمحمدى مع هال سيتى فى بلاكبيرن

## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 فيديو : اهداف جدو والمحمدى مع هال سيتى فى بلاكبيرن

 
 
قاد الثنائي المصري محمد ناجي جدو وأحمد المحمدي فريق هال سيتي لتحقيق الفوز علي بلاكبيرن روفرز بنتيجة 2-0 في اطار مباريات الجولة الـ33 لمسابقة دوري الدرجة الأولي الانجليزي.

ورفع هال سيتي رصيده للنقطة رقم 62 بالمركز الثاني في ترتيب جدول المسابقة وتقليص الفارق مع المتصدر كارديف سيتي لخمس نقاط.

تواجد محمد ناجي جدو المنضم حديثا لصفوف الفريق علي سبيل الاعارة من النادي الاهلي في التشكيل الاساسي للفريق للمباراة الثانية علي التوالي بينما تواجد زميله الاخر أحمد فتحي علي مقاعد البدلاء،وشارك فتحي بديلا في الدقيقة 90 من أحداث المباراة.

وكان الشوط الاول قد انتهي بالتعادل السلبي بدون أهداف، وسط ظهور طيب من جانب المحمدي الذي أرسل عددا من الكرات العرضية لم يتم استغلالها من قبل مهاجمي هال سيتي.

وشهدت الدقيقة 51 من شوط المباراة الثاني احراز جدو لهدف التقدم لهال سيتي، ليرفع رصيده من الاهداف مع ناديه الجديد للرقم 3.

وتأتي الدقيقة 66 لتعلن عن هدف ثاني لهال سيتي بأقدام مصرية عن طريق أحمد المحمدي لاعب الوسط.

وعلي جانب اخر شارك ادم العبد المدافع المصري لنادي برايتون في فوز فريقه علي متصدر المسابقة كارديف سيتي بنتيجة 2-0.

وحصل العبد علي انذار في الدقيقة 22 من شوط المباراة الأول.

بتلك النتيجة يرتفع رصيد برايتون للنقطة رقم 49 بالمركز السابع في ترتيب جدول مسابقة الدوري الدرجة الاولي الانجليزي.

  شاهد الفيديو من الرابط التالى

اهداف جدو والمحمدى في مرمى بلاكبيرن

 المصدر :- موقع مصرى

*

----------

